

Ask HN: Podcast for for hackers - seymores

Hi guys,<p>I wonder if there's any good podcast that interest hackers like us here. I enjoyed books like Passionate Programer (Chad Fowler) and thought it'd be a nice to have a podcast that dish out tips, advice, and stuff that matters to hackers.<p>Mixergy and those startups-focuses podcasts doesn't quite fit what I have in mind.<p>Do you have any to recommend?
:-)
======
taybenlor
I've heard good things about the Forrst Podcast:

<http://forrstpodcast.com/>

Very web-centric.

~~~
seymores
That's a great podcast I didn't know before -- thanks!

